# Javavm Problem



## aorchid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello,

Since updating the Java ports I am having an issue running `javavm`. I have tried to make OpenJDK 1.8 my default, but it seems LibreOffice still requests 1.7, so I have both installed. I also have linux-oracle-jkd 1.8 installed, probably for Opera (?). When running `javavm` I get the following error: 

```
javaws IpaApplication.jnlp
Java Web Start splash screen process exiting ...
Bad installation: JAVAWS_HOME not set: Resource temporarily unavailable
/usr/local/linux-oracle-jdk1.8.0/jre/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Uninstalling the linux-oracle-jdk package and reinstalling javavmwrapper I then get the following error:

```
javaws IpaApplication.jnlp
javaws: error: no suitable JavaVMs found
```

Which doesn't seem to be helping. Of note, when installing javavmwrapper the following errors show up, but it does get installed. I'm wondering if these errors are keeping it from properly setting up:

```
portmaster -Hgvd javavmwrapper

===>>> Currently installed version: javavmwrapper-2.5
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/java/javavmwrapper

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/javavmwrapper from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Checking dependency: ports-mgmt/pkg
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for java/javavmwrapper


===>>> Starting build for java/javavmwrapper <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for javavmwrapper-2.5
===>>> Logging build to /tmp/port_log-51523-javavmwrapper.O1bsyIeR

===>>> Creating a backup package for old version javavmwrapper-2.5
Creating package for javavmwrapper-2.5
pkg: You are trying to delete package(s) which has dependencies that are still required:
java/javavmwrapper: devel/apache-ant, java/linux-oracle-jre18, java/openjdk7, java/openjdk8, java/openjdk6, java/openjdk8-jre
... delete these packages anyway in forced mode
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages:

        javavmwrapper-2.5

The deinstallation will free 34 KB
[1/1] Deleting javavmwrapper-2.5...
javavmwrapper-2.5 is required by: apache-ant-1.9.3 linux-oracle-jre18-8.5 openjdk-7.60.19_1,1 openjdk8-8.5.13_8 openjdk6-b31_4,1 openjdk8-jre-8.5.13_4, deleting anyway
realpath: /usr/local/bin/opl2ofm: No such file or directory
[: =: argument expected
realpath: /usr/local/bin/untoast: Too many levels of symbolic links
[: =: argument expected
realpath: /usr/local/bin/ofm2opl: No such file or directory
[: =: argument expected
realpath: /usr/local/bin/ovp2ovf: No such file or directory
[: =: argument expected
realpath: /usr/local/bin/ovf2ovp: No such file or directory
[: =: argument expected
realpath: /usr/local/bin/tcat: Too many levels of symbolic links
[: =: argument expected
 done

===>>> Logging install to /tmp/port_log-51523-javavmwrapper.O1bsyIeR

===>>> Creating a package for new version javavmwrapper-2.5
        ===>>> Package saved to /usr/ports/packages/All

===>>> Running 'make clean' in the background

===>>> Re-installation of javavmwrapper-2.5 complete
```

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. The `javavm` command appears to have better luck running this application than `itweb-javaws`, at least prior to the update, so I'd like to get it working again.

Thanks,


----------

